# New Mr. Flapper Episode ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Riley the dachsherd & O'Malley Peepers duck are bestest buds.

http://mrflapper.com/051010.html


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My favorite kind of story!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

O'Malley is just a doll baby, and the two, Riley and O'Malley are adorable! 

Mr. Flapper is beautiful!

I love the pictures and the comments underneath. What a happy life your critters lead.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, your pictures just get better and better. I really love them. The picture of O'Malley on your shoulder is my favorite. maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

The Mr. Flapper site and the episodes are not mine .. they are done by a great lady named Tiffany on my Muscovy list .. all the birds and animals are hers. I think she does a marvelous job with the photos and captions .. they always give me a smile and/or a chuckle.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Book*

This would make a beautiful childs book.


----------

